# Animal Crossing: Let's go to the city club



## Terry. T. (Dec 31, 2008)

This is the Animal crossing 3 club.
Members:
Terry. T.-5069-8264-9079
Peegray-1762-6844-0745
Cryptica
Darksong
Ketsu
Flora and Ashes
ijy

Please give your FC if possible.
Banned:
Philly-Banned from tCoD-Permanent

Banners:
None. please donate.

Current Bulletin:
Peegray has done one of the most hardest characters in Animal Crossing! Promoted to Co-Owner!

Staff:
Terry. T.-Owner
Peegray-Co-Owner

Impress me like Peegray did and you can be modded up!

And please join!


----------



## Philly (Dec 31, 2008)

What the hell, I'll join.  I don't know my FC right now, I'll get it this afternoon.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay. Welcome.
Would you like to play on it now?


----------



## Philly (Dec 31, 2008)

What?


----------



## Darksong (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll join too! I play it every day, but for some reason, I couldn't find Benedict yesterday, so I didn't feel like playing... as you can probably guess, he's important to me. I lost him once and I will not let it happen again.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 31, 2008)

I like.... uh.... Hopper and Chief, I guess. Or was it Chow...? Anyway, I want Kabuki in my town. I join pleez! :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to join. I get my FC later.

I have Tangy and that makes me happy.


----------



## Flora (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll join.  I'll have to get my FC later.

I want Goldie _soooooooooo_ bad. Grah.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, my best pal Paul has a crush on Purrl.


----------



## Flora (Jan 1, 2009)

It could be weirder:

I had a crush on Kabuki after he moved to my town in the original.

Ever seen what Kabuki looks like?

Yeah.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, his face is covered with red stripes. That's how he got his name.

I once had a crush on Benedict :D


----------



## Flora (Jan 1, 2009)

XP

Then apparently my character concieved. o.o

IT MAKES NO SENSE!!


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 1, 2009)

Wolfgang knows me from Wild World but I never transferred. I'm a red head Pikachu currently.
I need friend codes.


----------



## Peegeray (Jan 1, 2009)

i'll join
1762-6844-0745
name: lucy
town: sinnoh
i've been playing since christmas day, it's a pretty fun game, even though it is very similar to wild world
this is my character's design at the moment


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 1, 2009)

^Me too! I'll add you. We can play in an hour.?

EDIT-Philly is first to be banned, =(


----------



## ijy (Jan 2, 2009)

i will join. name-felgrand town-890(don't ask)


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay. Accepted.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 3, 2009)

I had a crush on Kabuki. I like him best, but I don't have a favorite character :[


----------



## Flora (Jan 3, 2009)

^ I'M NOT ALONE IN MY WEIRDNESS. ^^


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 3, 2009)

^Nice point.^ I have a crush on Pelly and Mallary. I like Static, he's a Pachirisu lookalike.


----------



## Flora (Jan 3, 2009)

...Now that I think about it, you're right.  Hehe.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 6, 2009)

^Nice point.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 7, 2009)

Benedict says he lost his key... does anyone know how to fix this? It says his door is locked...


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know. Dig it up, I guess.


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2009)

If you talk to him again, he'll say something about the river.  Fish for it.

EDIT:  Then again this is probably too late to do so. He'll be fine.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah. He said he probably dropped it when he went swimming in the river. XD

It's been about a day since I asked him... and I don't have the Wii right now anyway.

It's fine. I'll do that next time.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 8, 2009)

^Right. You CAN get a nice prize. I got 1,500 Bells.


----------

